# Hamm September 2011



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello, 
So i am planning to go to hamm already! 
Anyone organising coaches that go through Manchester to the show and the services? 
Thanks


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

joza123 said:


> Hello,
> So i am planning to go to hamm already!
> Anyone organising coaches that go through Manchester to the show and the services?
> Thanks


We at JC Exotics Tours are travelling via lincoln, newcastle, thurrock services, birchanger services and Folkstone services if this is any use? We may also be travelling past bristol and birmingham if we get enough call for them.


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

i have pm'ed you


----------

